# Ragdoll spam



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 November 2020)

My phone is mostly filled with her photos but she is just so 😍

She is so people oriented if she thinks she's in a room on her own she "squawks" until she sees her people again. She of course wouldn't be naughty though has been seen climbing the oven gloves to get onto the unit!
Ps no the tree is definitely not up yet! My mum gave us some decorations to sort through to see if we wanted any of them


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 November 2020)

Awwwww I want another baby Ragdoll now... or not actually my curtains still haven't made it back down yet lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	








.

Huff's still comes into the room I'm in, chirps at me to announce her presence and then leaves again lol.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 November 2020)

There is just _Something _ about having a ragdoll. The moggy (who I call the Alley Cat as he's always trying to scrounge and get in the bin) is sweet but if I had my way I'd have a house full of ragdolls 😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 November 2020)

Haha to be honest Squirrel has so much personality too, I think Huffle rubbed off on her! Even Tiger is playing more, I think every cat household needs a ragdoll!


----------



## Shady (9 November 2020)

Ridiculously gorgeous. I'd have to squish her all the time  xx


----------



## NinjaPony (9 November 2020)

So beautiful!! Will definitely be getting a ragdoll at some point once I’ve got more space!


----------



## ycbm (9 November 2020)

Those deep blue eyes,  you could drown in them


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 November 2020)

Those pics just made me go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Chippers1 (9 November 2020)

Argh this is not helping my 'do not get another kitten'! I would love another Ragdoll, mine is just the best cat. He would probably disown me if I added another though 
She is so beautiful!


----------



## PurBee (9 November 2020)

Goodness me - cuteness overload in those pics! If they were mine i would be so distracted i wouldn’t get anything else done!
Feel free to share more....cuteness in life is mandatory 😁


----------



## hobo (9 November 2020)

Now they are very cute kitty cats. 

I am useless at remembering posts but someone had posted their kittens which were way to special for me though their owner loved them very much.


----------



## Archangel (9 November 2020)

Adorable.  Just totally adorable.


----------



## honetpot (9 November 2020)

The best thing in life, well almost, a cat peaking out of a box, getting in to box, and even better if it's a squeeze.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2020)

Lovely. 

I just don't have enough cats.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 November 2020)

Oh my god, she is adorable. 💕


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 November 2020)

Can we have more pictures to cheer us up please!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 November 2020)

With pleasure i love photographing her! Just in case my SS is watching this thread, I add a disclaimer about the red mug in the photo of my "ornament!" This is OH mug and it is linked to Liverpool football club who I most definitely do not support as they are my team's arch rivals  

I'm just about to shower and just heard galloping feet think they've just shot up the stairs 😂


----------



## WandaMare (9 November 2020)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 November 2020)

Haha! Love the ones where she's hanging out of the cat tree


----------



## windand rain (9 November 2020)

Lovely Kitten I am a catless crazy cat lady at the minute but adore the photos of the beautiful cats and kittens on H&H


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 November 2020)

windand rain said:



			Lovely Kitten I am a catless crazy cat lady at the minute but adore the photos of the beautiful cats and kittens on H&H
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  I live vicariously through my cat-owning friends and H&H cat club.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 November 2020)

Oh just beautiful 😍.


----------



## SOS (9 November 2020)

Your girl is so beautiful! I really wanted one with deep blue eyes. My boy has a paler blue, I still think he’s drop dead gorgeous but doesn’t get the ‘OMG factor’ like those with the very blue eyes do. I love her unique nose marking too.

Sounds like there’s a few Ragdoll owners on here.. we should start a club!

Mines still growing but he thinks your girl has an opposite nose and likes it alot.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 November 2020)

Interesting I though Huffles paler eyes were because she wasn’t full Ragdoll, didn’t realise there was so much variety in the breed!


----------



## SOS (9 November 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Interesting I though Huffles paler eyes were because she wasn’t full Ragdoll, didn’t realise there was so much variety in the breed!

View attachment 58645

Click to expand...

I don’t know much about the ‘officials’ but I do know that they can have any colour blue eyes from pale to very dark, but they absolutely must be blue to be a true ragdoll.

ETA not that my boy could never be a proper ragdoll as bicolors aren’t allowed black noses/spreading of colour from the nose!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 November 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			Your girl is so beautiful! I really wanted one with deep blue eyes. My boy has a paler blue, I still think he’s drop dead gorgeous but doesn’t get the ‘OMG factor’ like those with the very blue eyes do. I love her unique nose marking too.

Sounds like there’s a few Ragdoll owners on here.. we should start a club!

Mines still growing but he thinks your girl has an opposite nose and likes it alot.
View attachment 58642

Click to expand...

Oh look at him and of course Huffle in the photo above! How old is he he looks like he's going to be a big boy! Her breeder said a lot of people wanted her (i got in first) due to the white nose even though its technically a "fault" in the mitted ragdoll. She's going to do the mating again unfortunately I can't afford another I follow her on Facebook which is dangerous!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 November 2020)

How rude, her nose is perfect and definitely not a fault 😜.

Also had no idea there were so many colour rules!


----------



## SOS (9 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh look at him and of course Huffle in the photo above! How old is he he looks like he's going to be a big boy! Her breeder said a lot of people wanted her (i got in first) due to the white nose even though its technically a "fault" in the mitted ragdoll. She's going to do the mating again unfortunately I can't afford another I follow her on Facebook which is dangerous!
		
Click to expand...

He’s only 6 months, neutered, 4kg already and growing 😳 he’s going to be a big one.

Her nose is so cute though! I would love another in the future, they are definitely addictive.


----------



## Keira 8888 (11 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			My phone is mostly filled with her photos but she is just so 😍

She is so people oriented if she thinks she's in a room on her own she "squawks" until she sees her people again. She of course wouldn't be naughty though has been seen climbing the oven gloves to get onto the unit!
Ps no the tree is definitely not up yet! My mum gave us some decorations to sort through to see if we wanted any of them 
	View attachment 58612
View attachment 58613
View attachment 58614
View attachment 58615
View attachment 58616
View attachment 58617
View attachment 58618

Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh! The CUTENESS 💓💓💓💓💓


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 November 2020)

I had a lovely afternoon wfh as I had a gorgeous purry ragdoll lying on my chest usually she sits downstairs with OH but she sat on my chest it was just 😍 it was rather tricky as I was trying to write notes about some training I was reading on the laptop but moving a purring ball of fluff is absolutely not an option!

No pictures of her lying on me as you can see down my top!!! She's starting to get what I call their little "wings" sprouting from her shoulders 

Following confusion keen to clarify they're not my legs they're OH ones I don't have hairy legs!!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 November 2020)

Adorable! Also, you have really hairy legs.


----------



## Keira 8888 (13 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I had a lovely afternoon wfh as I had a gorgeous purry ragdoll lying on my chest usually she sits downstairs with OH but she sat on my chest it was just 😍 it was rather tricky as I was trying to write notes about some training I was reading on the laptop but moving a purring ball of fluff is absolutely not an option!

No pictures of her lying on me as you can see down my top!!! She's starting to get what I call their little "wings" sprouting from her shoulders

View attachment 58924
View attachment 58925
View attachment 58926

Click to expand...

SO beautiful!!!!!!! 🙌🙌


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 November 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Adorable! Also, you have really hairy legs.
		
Click to expand...

OH not me!!!! I don't do hairy legs 😨


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 November 2020)

I "tacked her up" in her Cat Walking Jacket in prep for her going out in the garden in the summer on her lead. The first 2 photos show a very sulky little ragdoll!!! She is being spayed soon its making me sad!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 November 2020)

Oh she is just so adorable, even when sulky 😂.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 November 2020)

I sent some photos of her to my mum, she said how she is really colouring up, and looking back at some photos you can see she is, the first ones are ones her breeder sent me, the last is when I first got her


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 November 2020)

Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 November 2020)

I could never breed them id never sell them and would have a houseful of ragdolls though that for me is heaven!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 November 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I could never breed them id never sell them and would have a houseful of ragdolls though that for me is heaven!
		
Click to expand...

haha that’s what I said about Huffle, though it was having a queen in heat that totally confirmed my ‘get them all spayed’ 😵!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 November 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			haha that’s what I said about Huffle, though it was having a queen in heat that totally confirmed my ‘get them all spayed’ 😵!
		
Click to expand...

My parents girl ragdoll was due to be spayed, went for her pre op and the vet wanted to wait another month to give her a bit of time to get a bit bigger... guess what into season she comes it was like having a budgie with all the noises, she was also slithering round the house in a come hither pose saying come and get me! Surprisingly, their male ragdoll who despite being done has an interesting passion for throws, as posted about in the cat thread, ignored her despite her practically telling him to come and have his way with her! He obviously has strange erm fantasies!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 November 2020)

Oh no the breeder has put up Facebook photos of her latest litter and I want all of them! There are more white noses too 😍 and mittens 😍 unfortunately i cannot afford another I need to win the lottery then I could have LOTS of ragdolls!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 November 2020)




----------



## chaps89 (23 November 2020)

Isn't she beautiful. I love her little socks!
The little black & white is very sweet too


----------



## Rumtytum (23 November 2020)

honetpot said:



			The best thing in life, well almost, a cat peaking out of a box, getting in to box, and even better if it's a squeeze.






Click to expand...

Made me laugh out loud 😀😀😀!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 November 2020)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (26 November 2020)

Omg, the floof in that tail!


----------

